# Vortigern



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

British Rail’s ferry *VORTIGERN* (69/4371) dry-docked at Southampton. She was sold to Greek operators during 1988 becoming the *MILOS EXPRESS*.


----------



## Pegasus (Nov 30, 2005)

She was sold to Mr Minas Stathakis (Lindos Lines) in 1998 and traveled with the name Milos Express between Piraeus and Cyclades for many years.. In 1999 she was sold to Minoan Flying Dolphins and renamed Express Milos. She continued trips between Kythnos-Serifos-Sifnos-Kimolos-Milos islands with a service speed about 17-17,5 knots. In 2003 she was sold to SAOS ferries and then to Indian buyers for scrap at the end of 2004


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi i have some phoos of her when she went aground of holland and a low ide you can walk under her keel i will dig them out and post them thay are very good just to see how far you can get a ship up the beach when you dont want to sam (Applause)


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

She certainly grounded off Ostend in 1982, while waiting to enter in fog and on a failling tide, coming to rest on a groyne.

Her last Sealink service was between Holyhead and Dun Laoghaire in March 1988, returning to the Welsh port lightship for handover to the Greeks.





sam2182sw said:


> hi i have some phoos of her when she went aground of holland and a low ide you can walk under her keel i will dig them out and post them thay are very good just to see how far you can get a ship up the beach when you dont want to sam (Applause)


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Vindi Phil (Hughes)*



Bob S said:


> British Rail’s ferry *VORTIGERN* (69/4371) dry-docked at Southampton. She was sold to Greek operators during 1988 becoming the *MILOS EXPRESS*.


I was the Bosun when the Vortigern was handed over to the Greek Captain and Chief Engineer and it was up the North East coast of England and not in Holyhead. I took them round the ship on an inventory check prior to the handover and there was a dispute over some missing items. In the after tea bar there was a "sunburst" clock which was not there as we returned through the bar. There was also a few gaps in the engine room control room where certain dials should have been. I spent over 13 years on her as Q. M. and Bosun.
Vindi Phil.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Not wishing to dispute what you say Phil, I wonder how I met the Greek Master in Holyhead? I am certain she left Holyhead for Greece as the Milos Express - will check my records. I do know she did not go to the NE after Holyhead.



Vindi Phil said:


> I was the Bosun when the Vortigern was handed over to the Greek Captain and Chief Engineer and it was up the North East coast of England and not in Holyhead. I took them round the ship on an inventory check prior to the handover and there was a dispute over some missing items. In the after tea bar there was a "sunburst" clock which was not there as we returned through the bar. There was also a few gaps in the engine room control room where certain dials should have been. I spent over 13 years on her as Q. M. and Bosun.
> Vindi Phil.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Having been laid up at Chatham pending disposal she was reactivated by a Holyhead crew for operation on the Dun Laoghaire freight service on 7 March 1988, this following an engine failure in the Stena Sailer. Arriving at Holyhead two days later the ship made her first crossing to Dun Laoghaire on 10 March. The Vortigern was deprived of the opportunity to operate on the passenger service and after the 0215 sailing to Dun Laoghaire on 31 March she returned to Holyhead in ballast. The following day her sale to Lindos Lines was complete and she left Holyhead, and the UK, for Greece.


----------



## colinmerry66 (Jan 2, 2011)

I went to South shields to pick the Vortigern up for her maiden run back to Dover in 1969,i was sos at the time and I remember you well Phil, we had bomb head as the captain.Colin Merry.


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

colinmerry66 said:


> I went to South shields to pick the Vortigern up for her maiden run back to Dover in 1969,i was sos at the time and I remember you well Phil, we had bomb head as the captain.Colin Merry.


Hi! Colin, long time since I heard your name, hope all is well with you. Yes, the Vortigern bad a long spell running in Greece and looked a sorry state at the end. One of the "H" boats was still running from there last year. Not many of us left now mate. Good to hear from you. Phil.


----------

